# Narrowneck pounding 20/3/07!!!



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow!!!
I went out this morning at 5am with Mattayogi and got worked!!
There was a large gutter that was pretty easy getting out to (past the shore break). The sets were coming in and after picking my time to go, I hesitated about 5 seconds and you guessed it, I got right out to the last wave and it crashed on top of me. It was about 3-4 foot and it worked me. The next set came through and I was in the water holding on to my yak, but the last wave just burst it out of my grasp and I was left in no-mans land. I swallowed about 2 litres (it felt like that much but was probably 200-300 ml) of salt water. My yak was now in the gutter upside down and Mattayogi was herding it with his yak. As I swam (floated/dog paddled/drowned) over to it, his voice was reassuring me saying "not far mate, keep going, you're nearly there". I got to it and just held on puffing my lungs out!! It was kind of scarey, but I felt safe being there with another yakker!!
I learnt many things from this morning!!
It's only made me/us keener to go harder and become awesome at surf launches!!!
You gotta love this sport!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate, have you checked your undies?? :shock: you know you've been REALLY worked by a set when your reg grundies are full of sand!

good to hear you're OK..and that you've chalked it up as a 'learning' experience.

better luck next time.

ps (anything lost overboard?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Any pictures??? :lol:

We need pics please 8)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Chalk it up to experience mate. 8)

JT


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes.. it sure makes for interesting fishing, I used to skipper prawn trawlers out over North Coast bars, but I cant remember ever having sand in my jocks......other material.... plenty of times.

cheers

mal


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good to hear your ok ... didnt lose anything or damage anything then?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Go Dale!

The exact same thing happened to me on Sunday arvo. Did you get the full 180 degree vertical yak flip as you hit the breaking crest or were you a victim of the unstoppable wall of white water that smacked you in the face square on?

On thursday arvo, I was really lucky and proved that by paddling hard into the critical zone, sometimes you can get through without flipping or copping a mouthful. My yak was almost vertical but had just enough momentum to slice through the wave as it broke. A surfer saw the whole thing and said he couldn't believe I made it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Nothing lost overboard - I had everything lashed securely!
One thing though, I had a tailor ganged rig on one rod and when the wave hit me all I could think of was trying to avoid it ripping a huge hole in me!! 
Lesson 1 - rig up once through the break and out the back!!!
Lesson 2 - don't wear clothes that can become water logged and weigh you down!!!
Lesson 3 - don't hesitate!!!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry Funda - no photos, although I'd say Mattayogi has a pretty good image in his mind of me floundering around getting hammered!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZnwH74AAA9fgAASQGEAEACAEAAv5/7gIABkRT9BKbTMqZM1PKYQiMkzU0wAQMAlOkr8/r87YOwtmWgAaNZxJXh6vwkkmCbJ92hce1C65ICoktrU9HU7hkn0a1vhIx4VHqNCfNG6SfnZkoDIQToRm0g2LuSKcKEhM+A/fA==


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Dan, I was close to the 180.
It was kind of a case in hindsight where if I had paddled harder I might have made it, but as I saw that the wave was closing out I was caught in no-mans land.
It ended up just crashing on me as I went up the face and then I was suddenly flipping over!
I'm at work now absolutely flogged!!!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

At least your giving it a go Dale. and you and the yak are OK ...I haven't tried the surf yet!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Assume you had your lifejacket on.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

lesson 4 - always wear your pfd in the surf or beyond!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Mattayogi was herding it with his yak. As I swam (floated/dog paddled/drowned) over to it, his voice was reassuring me saying "not far mate, keep going, you're nearly there". I got to it and just held on puffing my lungs out!! It was kind of scarey, but I felt safe being there with another yakker!!


Dale its an interesting experience mate but you had good company keeping an eye on your welfare.

When I was dunked I was with that bastard Gilbo/headman, who only circled me in hysterical laughter, and still breaks up every time he tells the story.

Pleased to say there is no sand monster on Hinze :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

After those photos you posted Richo, I'm thinking of hitting you up for a bit of a trip on hinze for a learning experience!
I'll bring the tucker and beer and you show me the dam, what do you think?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> After those photos you posted Richo, I'm thinking of hitting you up for a bit of a trip on hinze for a learning experience!
> I'll bring the tucker and beer and you show me the dam, what do you think?


Any of the regulars will be in that Dale, and far more freshwater fishing knowledge with some of the others, I love the place these last 12 months.

Anytime you're interested let my know and I'll PM a phone number


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll pm you soon so that I can experience the wonder of what we've got here in this fantastic country of ours!!!!
Thanks Richo!!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

What's a Mattayogi?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mattayogi is a fellow AKFFer!
His name is Matt and he lives on the Coast here at Labrador.
He's a top bloke and we've done a lot of fishing and stuff together.
He just got a new Hobie on Saturday, so this morning was the christening of it!!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Dale. Ive done quite a few surf launches now, but Narrowneck is still on my 'to do' list. Last time we went to launch there, the surf was really pumping, and my mates long board became 2 short boards! The problem with Narrowneck is the amount of breaks. Seems to about 6 or 7 different lines of breaks, so you have to paddle for an eternity to get outside the surf zone.

This weekend I took the Scupper down to Palm Beach before I traded it back to the fella with the Kingfisher. I had planned to fish, but decided to practise surf launches instead. I deliberately hit the waves at all angles and speeds as well as at various stages of breaking. Got smashed a few times both going out and comming in, but it was good to go out and spend a couple of hours in the rough stuff. One wave in particular jacked up and broke on the bow, it was about a 6' face and scared the crap out of me :shock: , but having no gear on board I just held on to the paddle and got dragged through the washing machine. I can now see why some people dont leash the paddle until after the surf zone. My leash wrapped around my legs and I remember waiting for the yak to smash me in the face. Luckily all was OK.

Im sure your experience today wont stop you though.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

AdrianK said:


> What's a Mattayogi?


Nothing Boo Boo! What's a matter with you?

I knew someone would finally get it!

Matt

Oh, and here's how big the waves were :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

This article might be useful, it talks about attaching a bow line for paddle leashes...
http://topkayaker.net/Articles/Instruct ... html#leash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRqCFeAAACVfgAAScOeACrBjEIo27/6gMACUw1T00gMUDA0aJiA3qBFGAg0ZABkAaDQNQBAGmgAAABCAHuGBfGpzfo71Z5hi6pMBjgjVDBC3B5HkUmeVzCqWzG5Fydvpuz8GB5KKEFNwmyWNXUmL7PSB8sgTFr6qJdkUNqIze2eLJkaKtOfXRhH0q7wXcTllaCDAXBTWIKc2jdwLYiHP2eosnoKFEZE1DUlOkGMY4QRZyfBSDpAMUfi7kinChIDUEK8A


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

mattayogi said:


> AdrianK said:
> 
> 
> > What's a Mattayogi?
> ...


sorry mattayogi , i thought everybody got it , well that shows my age dosn't it, ,,,,,,,,,, whatsamattayogi, hey boo boo someone stole my pickenik basket hahahahe


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Matt, it was bigger than that!!
I'm sure it was!!
Felt like it anyway!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

AdrianK said:


> What's a Mattayogi?


Adrian good to know I'm not the only thick one :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Tugboat, I read that article and there's some good stuff in there!!
Thanks for that mate!!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Dale I think we've all copped flogging in the surf at one stage or another I will have a date on the surf launch course as soon as Craig gets back from the school sea kayking camp.I hadn't forgotten looking at 15 th or 22nd of April .


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Good one Dale for giving it a go. 
l have launched there and it can get a bit tricky at times as Shoey said.
To keep the record straight l got dumped on the way back in.
Please do not attach the paddle leash to your kayak on a surf launch,l have been caught twice and it's so dangerous.
l have attached the paddle leash to a light gauge zip tie on the yak and if l get a leg or arm wrapped up it will snap off easy


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

FB thanks for organising stuff with Craig!!
I bought my yak off him, so I think it'll be a good day!!
I'll keep trying Spottymac and I like your cable tie idea!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> My yak was almost vertical but had just enough momentum to slice through the wave as it broke. A surfer saw the whole thing and said he couldn't believe I made it.


Cool. Very cool indeed. I can almost see you doing it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:

JT


----------

